# They are not your little stream trout!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love fishing a stream that I can step over to get to the other side, but there is something about watching the line peel off your reel and wondering if it will stop!

The water has been warm now for several weeks but so has the weather. Hot dry weather creates wind off shore! My boat is not small but it is not huge either. So the weather windows have been few and far between during this last couple of months.

Tuesday we were able to get out and go see what we could find. The swells were bigger than I would have liked and the wind was blowing harder than I would have liked. But it was time and we traveled across the Columbia River bar headed west about 50 miles.

I made a call over the VHF to see if we would have any company out there and had a boat respond to me. Its always nice to know there are other boats around when You are that far offshore. Part way through the day a friend called out to the coast guard. I knew this was not going to be good. He was taking on water. His first set of numbers put him a long way away and I knew they could not be right. It was not till the crew all hit the water and looked again at the back up GPS and broadcast those that we learned they were much closer than we thought. The coast guard air team got to them as the boat went under water. All made the trip up the wire to the helo and back home to their families. Not sure why the first set of numbers were wrong.

Anyway we had a great day catching tuna. My daughter ran the boat for awhile as I took a nap on the deck, well ok I was seasick part of the day. I had driven 750 miles the day before and was wiped out. That's not a good way to fight getting seasick.



















Fresh seared tuna loins graced the grill the next day. Even the guy that came to replaced my windshield on the truck could not help but participate. Boats cleaned and ready to go again. Most of my aches and pains are gone so soon we will head out there again!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

What kind of tuna were you catching?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Those would be albacore, delicious! It has been too long since I last went for charlie out of oregon/washington!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes albacore is correct! They are catching some very big Bluefin tuna just south of the Oregon border. With the water as warm as it is right now, there is no telling what we might catch here this year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I saw this post over on the Salty Dawgs at ifish! fun to see overlap! 
Good luck on getting an exotic or two!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes I post on ifish. Lots of friends there.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Isn't that the daughter you posted a picture of with a big buck? Watch out young men, this girl hunts, fishes and skippers her Dad's boat!

Sounds like you guys had a great time and you're a good Dad for keeping your kids outdoors. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I miss my blue water days chasing jumpers out of Girabaldi (LI) living in OR. Totally jealous. I've got lots of friends on iFish too.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

A different world for sure!


----------

